# TT bark collar



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Got a vist form the police the other night letting me know that my dogs where barking in thier kennel and bothering the neighbors. I have never had a problem before with excessive barking and I think there where some kids down by the pond adjacent to my property that got them excited. I was out to dinner so I have no way of knowing but when I am home and their in the kennel they rarly make a sound.

In any event I bought a bark collar because I have no clue what goes on when am not home and do want to be a bad neighbor.

I have no experience with these things and my question is this, does the tritronics xs detect sound or vibration form the dog. I ask this because I put it on the assumed culprit and don't want him to get shocked if the other chimes in.

I could not find anything in the manual that would answer this question.

thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

They are activated by the dog making the noise, they are used alot on dog trucks ( pros trucks) and I know there not set off by other dogs barking.

BARK LIMITERXS

Owner's Guide | Registration

BARK LIMITERXS

Eliminate nuisance barking.

Waterproof, lightweight and durable

Designed for a comfortable and correct fit

5 intensity levels - set instantly with a button

Easy to see light confirms on/off

Bark Odometer™ "counting feature" reports correction activity

Bark sensor is internal and protected from damage

Choice of contact point length to assure proper contact for short and long coats

Battery-saving "sleep mode"

One replaceable lithium battery (included) - battery will last a year in normal use

30-day money-back guarantee / 1-year warranty

Bark LimiterXS MSRP: $110.00

Availability: Normally ships in 2-3 business days.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I assume you're talking about the Bark Limiter model.

I believe it's motion activated. I'll check my owner's manual tonight.

Better yet would be if you called TT and asked them directly.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the vibration of the throat of the dog barking activates it, another dog barking will have no effect , I have one and it works well. You need to position it snugly with the unit against the dogs throat.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

And hope the dog doesn't figure out that he can just spin the collar around and then it doesn't work.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

great!

thanks all


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Check your dog DAILY under the neck these are not ment to be used all the time and the prongs can cause sores and get infected.
Try using the strips that you weave thur the chain link of the kennel to block the view to the pond.


----------

